# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New pics + 1 extra pet

## pedrosis

OK heres the updated pics of Gimli the beardie, Pop the corn snake, Bilbo the adult beardie, Smeagol the green basilisk, Smeagol with her new friend Gollum & then a couple of Gollum on his own  :Embarrassment:

----------


## blightedchemist

What a gorgeous family you have! Gollum is one great looking basilisk, so very prehistoric looking.

----------


## pedrosis

Thanks  :Embarrassment:  I was worried that smeagol would hate him cos she is v moody but they seem to get on well lol. There is a frog too but just the 1 so far

----------


## John Clare

Someone has a Lord of the Rings problem!

----------


## pedrosis

Yeah the mrs is obsessed lol. When we get all the frogs they will be Frodo, Merry, Pippin & Samwise. If I had my way they would all have starwars names but she says no ha ha

----------


## Julia

Great pets! I was wondering what size enclosure you keep your basilisks in?  I have mine in the recommended 55 gallon, but its seems way too small! I want to upgrade but im trying to gather as much information as possible before i do so.  Do you have any pictures of your enclosure you could share?  :Smile: 

Here is a link to a video of my little guy "Zeus" YouTube - Zeus.mov

----------


## mark a d

love your basilisk used to keep chinese water dragons realy wanted the fins but dint have room with 5 large lizerds in reptile room lol, nice pics im green with envy :-)

----------


## pedrosis

I will take some pics in the next couple of days but here is what they are both in at the mo Vivexotic Products - EX range, ellmau beech, winchester oak & tobacco walnut EX48, EX55 & vivariums and matching cabinets. Wooden vivariums for large terrestrial reptiles including boas and python snakes. (the EX48) 

and here is what I have just ordered for them Vivexotic Products - AX range bavarian beech, AX22, AX36 vivariums. climbing reptiles including lizards, geckos, chameleons suitable. (the AX36) which is more recomended as they prefer more vertical space than horizontal

Hope that helps a bit

Pete

----------


## pedrosis

OMG I thought that was a normal link but vivexotic have some kind of magic powers & made it say all that weird stuff lol

your tank looks good but I would recommend something taller at some point & a 50/50 bottom would be better for him (half water & half land) as they like to run around too

Pete

----------


## Julia

> love your basilisk used to keep chinese water dragons realy wanted the fins but dint have room with 5 large lizerds in reptile room lol, nice pics im green with envy :-)



What kinds of lizards do you have?  :Smile:

----------


## Julia

> OMG I thought that was a normal link but vivexotic have some kind of magic powers & made it say all that weird stuff lol
> 
> your tank looks good but I would recommend something taller at some point & a 50/50 bottom would be better for him (half water & half land) as they like to run around too
> 
> Pete


Wow, the tanks on the website you linked me are gorgeous!!! I wish I could find something similar here in Canada!  Today I looked at 120 gallon tanks which are not perfect shape wise but could work.  I agree with the half land half water...anything else you recommend to keep him happy?  (I just got him a few weeks ago.)

----------


## pedrosis

Yeah they are nice vivs & I keep gettin more of the things which is costing me a fortune lol

He looks healthy & V happy & I noticed you are dusting your crickets which is good  :Wink: 

The only thing I would recommend is moving your goldfish as they do eat fish if they get the chance. Let me know what viv you get

Pete

----------


## 1beataway

You have really great looking pets.  :Smile: 

So you're Star Wars and she's Lord of the Rings....interesting. :P

----------


## Julia

> The only thing I would recommend is moving your goldfish as they do eat fish if they get the chance. Let me know what viv you get
> 
> Pete


The fish are actually food. (Sorry fish lovers.)  When i got the basilisk he came with the tank and with all the creatures inside.  The guy who sold him to me said the basilisk LOVES eating fish.  I questioned him on cleanliness and parasites...but the guy said the lizard was raised eating them, and has had no problems.  Once this batch is finished off i doubt i will replace them.  What do you feed your basilisks? (Sorry about all the questions, your animals look so healthy, you really sound like you know what you are doing.)  :Big Grin:

----------


## pedrosis

ha ha thats ok then I was just worried that they were pets too & had visions of you looking & thinking im sure there were more lol

Mine just have dusted crickets & the occasional wax worm as a treat & might get the occasional pinkie when they are the size of yours. I might also try getting them some fish at some point. Bet its great watching him dive in to catch them  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Julia

Goldfish are very dirty and i now need a second filter to keep the water clear.  I love the idea of the basilisk being able to help himself to fish whenever he is hungry though.  Unfortunately I've never actually seen him eat one.  But they have been disappearing one by one, with no hint of remains so i think he is eating them! Thanks for all the help and advice Pedrosis!

----------


## pedrosis

Yeah I have some small fish in with my frog & they seem to require more cleaning than all my reptiles put together lol

your more than welcome for the advice & help. Im no expert but will do the best i can to help. feel free to ask anything anytime you like  :Frog Smile: 

Pete

----------


## pedrosis

Bum bum poo & more bum! New viv just turned up & it's the old walnut colour that they don't do any more so it will look odd on the other viv & the mrs is in a mood now ha ha

----------


## Julia

I finally finished building the 120 gallon enclosure for my Basilisk!  Here are some pics, tell me what you think...anything im missing, or could do to make it better for him?

----------


## Kurt

The only way I could think to improve it would be to make it even bigger!  20' x 20' 10' What kind of fish are in with him? They look like _Xiphophorus maculatus_ to me.

----------


## mikeald

Nice :Smile:

----------


## Julia

> The only way I could think to improve it would be to make it even bigger!  20' x 20' 10' What kind of fish are in with him? They look like _Xiphophorus maculatus_ to me.


They are not  Platy, although I wish they were!  They are just common goldfish, meant to be food.  When I purchased the Basilisk the fish came with him.  The seller convinced me the lizard would eat them...but I have only seen 1 or 2 disappear in the month and a bit I've had them.  I fear the fish will grow too big soon and I will never get rid of them. (I really dont like goldfish.)    I now have 2 fish filters and 1 turtle filter in the water in a sad attempt to keep it clean between water changes.  Im tempted to feed the fish to my Cuban Tree frogs, they eat anything that moves.  (Including my fingers.)  :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

Maybe you can put out a Craig's list ad on the fish and somebody will take them off your hands.

----------


## Julia

> Maybe you can put out a Craig's list ad on the fish and somebody will take them off your hands.


  You know...i just might do that! Thanks for the idea!

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------

